# Hay Equipment & CaseIH Tractors on Wisconsin auction today



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Super nice farm estate auction I covered today in eastern Wisconsin...featured some really nice hay & forage equipment + (3) late model CaseIH tractors with low hours (315, 210, 165 Puma). Here's Youtube video highlights I just posted:


----------

